# Michi-Gun and Tackle. St Clair shores??



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

Guys:

My son lives downstate (Novi) He's in the market for a nice 12 GA O/U. Interested in a new Beretta or Browning. So many models.

Michi-Gun's website does not list inventory, unlike most good gun shops. Do they have a good selection of B-gun shotguns in the racks normally or is it just a "We'll order it for Ya " kind of place? They claim to be a dealer for both brands.

Any feedback on pricing and/or customer service? Thanks.

NB


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

NATTY BUMPO said:


> Guys:
> 
> My son lives downstate (Novi) He's in the market for a nice 12 GA O/U. Interested in a new Beretta or Browning. So many models.
> 
> ...


Realizing this is heretic  on this site but Fenton's own Guns Galore usually had/have (I haven't been there in a few years) a nice selection of quality O/Us' , most certainly Brownings and I know at one time they were a Beretta authorized dealer. Its location is much more convenient to Novi than is St. Clare Shores. If I were to go there (GG) I would try and get there just as they open on a weekday - certainly not 11 A.M. on a Saturday. Customer service.....??? Well I frequented GG a lot when I was shooting SC in Fenton and never had a problem but I don't doubt the veracity of those on this site claiming the opposite. I always found their prices to be very good on new and used guns - but not for trade- ins.

Hope this helps.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I like Michigun, but this place is great, and is closer to your son:
http://www.greatlakessportingarms.com/glsa-store.htm


----------



## NATTY BUMPO (May 12, 2001)

THANKS for the getbacks, Hoppe's and Esox.


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

Just because its not in the rack at michigun you should ask it seems like they have a unlimited amount of guns in back. When the extrema first came out I went there but did not see any so I asked and they had them in back in all patterns, I had a special edition encore with black and grey laminated stock and needed the forend for a rifle barrel they had that in back too, they are for sure a licensed beretta dealer, not sure about Browning?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G730A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

I go to Michi-gun often. They do have a fair amount of the B-guns on the showroom floor. I have never asked what they kept in back but it would not surprise me if they had a decent amount of stock on site. The guys that work there are very knowledgeable and helpful. I would not hesitate buying from them. One bit of advice would be to stay away on Saturdays during hunting season. It gets pretty crowded in there.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I just was at Michi-gun today and bought a S&W. I have bought from them several times before but I just want to say that they are far and away the best people I have dealt with in terms of gun purchases...very friendly and helpful, Good people.


----------

